# How many Kb should my pictures be for my website?



## Treymac (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm finally doing something with my pictures. I've developed my website and have started adding pictures to it. What I've been doing though is saving each picture at the highest quality. And I noticed that on my computer and the computer at the electronic store, my pictures were loading slowly. I don't if they were loading slowly because of the computers that I've tried it on, since every single website loaded slowly at the store. 

What is a recommended file size that my pictures should be for my site? I'm saving my pictures at 1000px wide by whatever the height is if it is a horizontal shot, or 890px high if it's a vertical shot. And I think the file sizes range from around 500Kb to 700Kb.

You can go to my site and click on some pictures to see how fast they load for you, to see if my pictures are actually too large causing them to load slowly. http://www.joejohnsonphotography.net.

Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2008)

The pictures load fine when viewed on broadband, but not everyone has a fast connection.  I try to size mine to 800 pixels on the longest side and keep them between 75 and 125kb/image.


----------

